# Trying to find the Fuel Shut Off Solenoid



## TheRetiredBear (Aug 23, 2021)

I have a 2005 Mahindra 3510 (New Sheet Metal) and I can't find the Relay for the Solenoid (1 Wire). *I don't have power coming to it!* I've physically looked and researched but don't see anything showing Relay location nor is there a Fuse concerning the Solenoid.

Thanks in advance . . .


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bear, welcome to the forum.

Have you seen this on your tractor??









FUEL SHUT-OFF RELAY FOR 3510 MAHINDRA TRACTOR (1547560242)







billstractor.net


----------



## TheRetiredBear (Aug 23, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning Bear, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you seen this on your tractor??
> 
> ...


No Sir, but I will look again. I haven't looked behind the steering column cover. Any suggestion on where it might be?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I hate to tell anyone to go somewhere else, but at the risk of helping you out..
Go to Tractorbynet
They have the manuals and several guys that had the SAME problem..
Good luck


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Look behind the steering column cover, this is where the relays are normally located.


----------



## TheRetiredBear (Aug 23, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning Bear, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you seen this on your tractor??
> 
> ...


I pulled the console out this morning and "Gitty-Up", there it is! Thanks, now to test/replace it.


----------



## TheRetiredBear (Aug 23, 2021)

BigT said:


> Look behind the steering column cover, this is where the relays are normally located.


I pulled the console out this morning and "Gitty-Up", there it is! Thanks, now to test/replace it. Hopefully, this is the problem.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the follow-up... Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheRetiredBear (Aug 23, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Thanks for the follow-up... Let us know how it goes.


Finally got around to replacing the relay and it did correct me having to use the KILL Switch to cut the engine off. 
However, I was hoping that it was some way related to the main problem I'm having, losing power during operation. 
I've done the following: 
1) drained the tank, 
2) blew out the line from the Fuel Filter back to the tank, 
3) refilled with fresh diesel, 
4) bleed the fuel system at the Injection Pump and the Injectors

No resolve, still having the same problem. I'm lost on what to do next. Maybe I'll research on how to test the Injection Pump and Injectors.
Any ideas on what might be causing the loss of power?


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Bear, did you change the old fuel filter for a new one?


----------



## TheRetiredBear (Aug 23, 2021)

TractorErnie said:


> Bear, did you change the old fuel filter for a new one?


Yeah, that was one of the first things I did. Didn't mean to leave that info out of my details.
"thepumpguysc" had a great recommendation I had not thought of, when it starts losing power loosen the fuel cap to verify if the vent hole is stopped up and pulling a vacuum. I've got to get on it and see later today. Will post the results one way or the other.
Thanks for the response!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

TheRetiredBear said:


> Yeah, that was one of the first things I did. Didn't mean to leave that info out of my details.
> "thepumpguysc" had a great recommendation I had not thought of, when it starts losing power loosen the fuel cap to verify if the vent hole is stopped up and pulling a vacuum. I've got to get on it and see later today. Will post the results one way or the other.
> Thanks for the response!


I've heard that "loosen the fuel cap" theory mentioned more times than I can count. In practice, I don't think I can attribute that to being a fuel related problem I've found more than once or twice. Guess I'm just not that lucky. I'd be more inclined to look for a restriction than tank vacuum, but who knows? 

I would start at the filter, even though you say you've changed it with no improvement. The tank is in the back, so the engine is basically gravity fed. The supply hose from the tank has been checked, right? With that disconnected (on the engine side), plenty of fuel flowing through the hose? What about the hose barb it it goes to?? You'd be surprised how much strange stuff I've seen collect in that fitting. You have hose on both sides if the filter base, does fuel flow out as well as it flows in? There is also a mechanical supply pump. You have confirmed that it's pulsing a good steam of fuel?


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyone that owns a tractor should check the web out for a 
parts list for their tractor, it shows how the parts go together
and makes it easy to understand how to remove or repair
your tractor and then you have the parts numbers.
It makes it very easy to see what part you are looking 
for and will save you a lot of time.

willy


----------

